# ingredients in "the stuff"



## Raena (Sep 20, 2009)

You are right it is silicone based, as to what else is in it, i am unsure


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

it's driving me nuts. i am looking at the ingredient list on the shampoo i got her and it's not complete. at all. 
i guess there are no fda guidelines for labeling dog products compared to human cosmetics.


----------



## Rocketagility (Apr 27, 2010)

I always thought The Stuff was a floor wax just rebottled. lol I use it all the time.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

There are NO regulations regarding pet products so company's don't have to list their ingredients. You will probably not find the list, but you can request an MSDS sheet from the company and that MAY give you some idea. Many of these companies won't disclose what's in the products because they are proprietary and don't want to disclose their "secrets", but personally, I would like to know what they are hiding! I usually prefer to use products where the company will either list the ingredients on the container or disclose them if you ask. That's one reason why I like the Show Season's products! They list them right on the bottles and they don't have too 

Yes, it is a silicone based product and YES it's very slick if it gets on your floor!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i have a copy of the msds but it doesn't list any ingredients. 

i can tell it's silicone and i'm fairly certain it's cyclomethicone,it seems to be lighter than other 'cones but wonder if it's got dimethicone in it too. not sure what else it has besides a bit of fragrance some water and something ... not sure. possibly a polysorbate to help emulsify the fragrance into the water. 

if i just knew, i'd love to reverse engineer it. heh.


----------



## Savannah (Jan 15, 2010)

I read somewhere that older silicone-based hair products (The Stuff was one of the products mentioned) can cause damage to the hair. Newer products supposedly have a different chemistry and don't cause a problem. 

Does anyone know for sure? I switched to CC Ice on Ice but I don't like it nearly as well as The Stuff. I'd like to switch back, if I could be reasonably sure I'm not damaging Flash's coat.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i'm not a poodle, but for my hair i really like what silicones do for it. my daughter and i have thick, but straight hair that loves to snarl. so i've made my own detangler w/ cyclomethicone and dimethicone and it works well.

there is a lot of discussion re: use of 'cones and how it has a build up, but my attitude is, WASH your hair! it washes out. 

but with dogs, we don't bathe them as frequently. i'm not using much on poof anyway. i've put it in a spray mist bottle that has a fine spray. so she gets spritzed lightly an then brushed/combed.

anyway, i'm sure if i knew what 'cones they use i could make a nice conditioning detangler for my dog.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

I just got my first bottle of The Stuff from my recent (and first) PetEdge order! I can't wait to try it! today is bath day but it's also raining here and supposed to be all weekend! grrr.... I really don't want to bath and dry and trim just to have it all ruined in one potty break!


----------

